

Ask HN: Best way to archive old pictures? - puranjay

Hey HN,<p>So I recently went back home and found my family&#x27;s old pictures. Some of these date back to the late 19th century.<p>As you can imagine, a lot of these images are not in the best of shape. I don&#x27;t think they will survive the next two decades.<p>I want to create a digital archive of these images that&#x27;s accessible to all my family members. Essentially, I&#x27;m looking for:<p>1. Cloud based storage<p>2. Ability to create albums<p>3. Ability to tag people<p>4. Can make albums selectively available to some people<p>5. Can give &#x27;admin&#x27; rights to some family members so they can add&#x2F;remove pictures as needed.<p>I&#x27;m willing to pay good money for a solution like this. Obviously, want something that won&#x27;t shut down in six months.<p>Any suggestions?
======
techaddict009
Use google photos it has unlimited storage for free. Just add email id of
people whom you wish to share with.

Most people do have gmail id.

~~~
tmaly
how easy is it to get your photos off a stock nexus 5 and onto google photos?

~~~
techaddict009
Download google photos app click on upload and all photos will be in cloud.
Use google photos app on desktop and download them back if needed. Or via
photos.google.com

